# [H] CSM (and maybe Daemons) [W] Necrons



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

I have 7 CSM termis (1 with powerfist crushing SM helmet from CSM lord, 1 plague termi with 2 lightning claws) 10 cultits, 5 warp talons and a few other bits. These were allies to my daemons I was building. They are; 1 Skulltaker, 1 Daemon Prince, 10 Bloodletters and 10 Plagubearers. Also have a Masque in the post on it's way to me (missing claw) and some metal Plague Marine shoulder pads. Also some other odds and sods like Chainaxes, heads, weapons etc and some custom minis (plague marine with plasma pistol and power fist (lots of green stuff)). Looking to start Necrons again. I have a Cryptex and some odd bits, but need anything really. Anyone interested?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Pm'd also have you got any pictures?


----------

